# First year honey question



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

* As the bees draw out the comb in the 2nd brood chamber, should I plan on adding honey supers? 

If they're 80% drawn sure. If they draw that first super out and fill and cap it, put a second one on you might be able to harvest off the first one if the second one is 1/2 full you could leave that for them. However, don't count on harvesting anything.

* If I do, is this the honey the bees use for the upcoming winter?

Could be, that's why you probably shouldn't take any honey from a first year package hive unless they're really strong and have multiple drawn and some capped supers


* If so, how would they move up into the super over the winter? I thought they would/should stay in the brood boxes.

They'll move up if they are running out of stores. It's a great insurance policy for you and them. I've never gotten honey from a first year package without supplementing them with drawn frames, bees and brood.

* How would I know if they have put up enough honey that I could take some (if at all)?

Talk to some local beeks who better know what kind of flow happens for you up there late in the season.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Typically it works kinda like this with a normal hive.....assuming a good season, I pull honey in Sept. and then let the bees backfill the two deeps on the fall flow for winter stores. Having said that when the upper brood box is 80% drawn slap a super on top and see what they can do with it.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

Also if honey is left for the bees before nector flow next spring build up with lots of left over honey in hive...more new comb built over winter on warm winter days..and you can order new queen to make early split i made split from last year package on new comb in april by bee using surplus honey..to draw comb before nector flow I dont feed a lot..feed 16 cups of 1:1...make sure entrance is small so they can guard it easy....


----------



## maybee bee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just an observance from a second year beekeeper

Last year I packaged a hive, (my only one until I received a whiskey barrel full of about 30,000 new girls in May) and on that first hive, I took off 4 supers of honey, about 17 gallons and still left 2 full supers on for the winter. 
So don't be suprised if you do get honey this year. Anything is possible in bee world!


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

There are many ways to manage bees. May I suggest, when (if) second deep gets drawn out, add a third DEEP (same size frames), letting bees draw and fill 2nd &/or 3rd chambers as they see fit. They know best. Wait til next year before you take ANY honey, so you can see what they need over winter.

Remember, there are many ways to manage your bees!


----------

